# IPhone 5C Bluegrass Cellular



## Will Hurt (May 27, 2014)

My Grandmother who is 89 years old.. She has got her first smartphone a couple of days ago.. but she lives in a house just down the road from us. she does not have internet but does have telephone.. Her service is not good.. She is able to send messages sometime but not all of the time.. her service is not well enough for her to talk any calls or any face-times. she can get picture messages.. 

Is there anyway we can help her improve her coverage with out it costing a arm and a leg?

Thanks For the help
Will Hurt


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You need to contact the carrier about reception issues. There is nothing you can do with the Smartphone itself to improve this.

Some carriers have systems that will let you use local WiFi in your house to get a better service... but you said she doesn't have internet so thats not an option.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

They might be able to provide this Cellular Signal Boosters | Bluegrass Cellular


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You may also want to look at other carriers to see if they offer a better service.


----------

